# Costa Rica Fishing Report End of August



## Salty.Dog (Apr 20, 2009)

Gooooooooooooood fishing Costa Rica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well it's time to close out the month of August&#8230; Let's head down to the Los Suenos Marina home of some of the best world class Sportfishing in Costa Rica and on the planet and touch base with Captain Walton Smith of our boat Sunny One.
*General Conditions of the end of August*:
*Weather:* Partially clouded with rains in the afternoon.
*Sea Conditions:* Moderate.
*Water Temperature: *80 degrees.
*Distance to Fish:* 25-30 miles.
8-27 We find the Huner Still group aboard Sunny One and return all smiles and tired arms having hooked up 5 Sailfish and 15 Yellow Fin Tuna
8-28 Hunter had such a great day he steams out again, and is not disappointed docking with 6 Sailfish released and 1 Yellow fin plus 1 dinner Dorado.
8-29 finds Mr. Frank Goldstein angling on Sunny One, he hooks up 4 Sailfish early and returns satisfied&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
Let's see how our friends did:








8-24 Spanish Fly 8 Sailfish Released. The Bite released 2 Marlin.
8-25 Spanish Fly 1 Sailfish and 5 Tuna
8-27 Spanish Fly 9 Sailfish and 10 Tuna.
Dragin Fly 2 Sailfish and 13 Tuna.
8-28 Spanish Fly 1 Marlin (350 pounds), 1 Sail plus a bonus of 30 Tuna. Yes 30. The Bite caught 15 Tuna and 2 released 2 Sailfish.
Dragin Fly released 8 Sailfish. 
8-29 Spanish Fly cough 9 tuna. 
In Five days this boats caught 100 Yellow Fin Tuna.
Well that's a wrap; August turns out to be a good month. Once again Stay In Costa Rica would like to thank all our anglers and hope to see you back soon&#8230;. 
Also be sure to keep up with our Web and other sites for some amazing offers on luxury condos and Villas. We have some great promos for Labor Day and year round Fishing Packages. 
Until later 
Keep your tip up 
Your friend in Costa Rica 
Salty Dog
Feel free to call our team is available 24/7 866-439-5922.


----------

